# CanJam Global 2022 General



## third_eye

In 2022, Head-Fi.org will host thousands of headphone audio enthusiasts, music-lovers, and mobile technology consumers at its CanJam shows in NYC, Singapore, Chicago, London, SoCal, and Shanghai. The headphone audio industry is one of the fastest growing trends in consumer electronics, and CanJam will continue to be the industry's premier platform for exhibitors and headphone audio enthusiasts. We look forward to seeing you in 2022!

This thread is a general thread for CanJam Global 2022. *We will be also be posting individual show threads for each event so stay tuned! *Be sure to subscribe, save the dates, make your travel plans, and get ready to *#ListenLikeNeverBefore*


*CanJam NYC - February 26-27, 2022*
After an incredibly successful inaugural CanJam NYC last February, CanJam Global is returning to the Big Apple at the fabulous New York Marriott Marquis in iconic Times Square. Visitors will be able to take in all of the fantastic energy in the city that never sleeps.

*CanJam Singapore - April 2-3, 2022*
CanJam Global returns to Singapore for its 5th edition of CanJam Singapore, Southeast Asia's premier headphone audio show. CanJam Singapore 2021 will take place at the Pan Pacific Singapore in Marina Square.

*CanJam Chicago - June 18-19, 2022*
We're excited to host CanJam Chicago 2022! Chicago has a rich Head-Fi tradition and back in 2010, hosted one of the first ever CanJam events which would prove to be a harbinger of great things to come! CanJam Chicago 2022 will take place at the new Marriott Marquis Chicago, one of the Chicago skyline's newest landmarks.

*CanJam London - July 30-31, 2022*
CanJam London 2022 will return to the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in the heart of Central London for its 6th edition. Moments away from Big Ben, the London Eye, and the London Aquarium, CanJam London visitors are within walking distance of the city’s most notable attractions.

*CanJam SoCal  - September 17-18, 2022*
CanJam SoCal 2022 returns to the beautifully remodeled Irvine Marriott in the heart of Orange County for the 7th edition of CanJam SoCal!  The venue is located within miles of some of Southern California’s most amazing spots along the Pacific coast including Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, and Laguna Beach. Bring the family and have some fun at Disneyland and California Adventure, located just minutes away.

*CanJam Shanghai - December 3-4, 2022*
We're excited to return to Shanghai for the third edition of CanJam Shanghai! This exclusive event will take place at the Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre located in the heart of downtown Shanghai, within minutes from Nanjing Road, The Bund, and other major tourist attractions.

*Stay Connected with CanJam Global*
Help us spread the word and stay connected with CanJam Global!

*canjamglobal.com*
*facebook.com/canjamglobal
twitter.com/canjamglobal
#ListenLikeNeverBefore
#CanJamGlobal2022*


----------



## Darkestred

yaaaaaaa buddy.  I've been to all of the NYC Canjams.  Really looking forward to this year as i am ready to get into upper-end headphones.


----------



## TSAVAlan

So I just need to brush up on my Chinese to be fine at all the CanJams around the world.


----------



## Deferenz

I was checking out CanJam destinations last night and saw that Chicago was down for 2020. I’ll be at London in July next year and I’m in the process of trying to convince my wife that we are going to Chicago in October.


----------



## Watagump

TSAVAlan said:


> So I just need to brush up on my Chinese to be fine at all the CanJams around the world.




I am quite good at Chinese, Orange Chicken, Kung Pao, Egg Rolls, you get the idea.


----------



## third_eye

Watagump said:


> I am quite good at Chinese, Orange Chicken, Kung Pao, Egg Rolls, you get the idea.



Uh oh. Did this just become the CanJam food thread?


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Uh oh. Did this just become the CanJam food thread?




Nah, but looking at flights, so far its not looking promising. The hotel is really far from Ohare, as for Midway, I am not seeing any non stop. Of course its a little early and I don't even know if Noble will take me, I dont just want to assume.


----------



## Darkestred

TSAVAlan said:


> So I just need to brush up on my Chinese to be fine at all the CanJams around the world.



Maybe a goal would be to out badge @third_eye


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going for the 4th time. This time I wanna get a Dynamic IEM. I'll have to keep putting aside money for the time being.


----------



## Watagump

Niyologist said:


> I'm going for the 4th time. This time I wanna get a Dynamic IEM. I'll have to keep putting aside money for the time being.




Hopefully we can talk some weather.


----------



## misteral201103

Well, not gonna lie, as someone who lived in Shenzhen and didn't like it, I'm a bit crushed to see them get a CanJam!
But from anyone else's perspective, this is great - there'll be SO much interest from the crowd down there. Will probably demote Shanghai to the second biggest show!
Best of luck


----------



## NovaFlyer (Sep 10, 2019)

third_eye said:


> Uh oh. Did this just become the CanJam food thread?



It's @Watagump I would expect nothing less than a food discussion.  I'm only surprised he wasn't the first to post. 

Glad to see Chicago added, hopefully my schedule will allow me to attend.  Looking forward to NYC in Feb, already have my hotel booked!



Watagump said:


> Hopefully we can talk some weather.



Don't forget travel updates with seat suggestions


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> It's @Watagump I would expect nothing less than a food discussion.  I'm only surprised he wasn't the first to post.
> 
> Glad to see Chicago added, hopefully my schedule will allow me to attend.  Looking forward to NYC in Feb, already have my hotel booked!
> 
> ...




Meh, now that I am a world traveler, inside of the U.S, I don't need to do that any longer. If food discussion gets going, it will be in a separate thread. I wore my CanJam hat today Ethan and had my Noble shirt on, I was the audio god today.


----------



## PoetOfTheKill

Been to my first canjam last February in NYC since I live there. Funny thing was I was just walking in the city and heard of it as I walked by the hotel and said meh why not. As soon as I entered my jaw dropped from all the gear I got to test out but the major downside was I had no money at the time to buy the iem I wanted. 

Just a solo drifter walking around with a portable th900 mk2 around his neck loving the positive energy around from people who love to hear music in the most quality of gear. I shall be attending next year again and with money lol


----------



## Watagump

PoetOfTheKill said:


> Been to my first canjam last February in NYC since I live there. Funny thing was I was just walking in the city and heard of it as I walked by the hotel and said meh why not. As soon as I entered my jaw dropped from all the gear I got to test out but the major downside was I had no money at the time to buy the iem I wanted.
> 
> Just a solo drifter walking around with a portable th900 mk2 around his neck loving the positive energy around from people who love to hear music in the most quality of gear. I shall be attending next year again and with money lol




I cant speak for all vendors but many take orders at the show that don't require cash on hand. With show specials its sometimes the lowest prices you can get, of course that also depends on the vendor.


----------



## phase0

I'm curious if any one can answer why CanJam RMAF Denver was dropped? That was sooooo convenient for me I'm really sad that it's gone. It just kind of disappeared and I never saw anyone announce it or explain why.


----------



## Watagump

phase0 said:


> I'm curious if any one can answer why CanJam RMAF Denver was dropped? That was sooooo convenient for me I'm really sad that it's gone. It just kind of disappeared and I never saw anyone announce it or explain why.




The CanJam crew is focused on their own stand alone shows now. The RMAF was affiliated with CanJam, now its called Headspace. So they still had a headphone area.


----------



## PoetOfTheKill

Yeah I did see things were cheaper if bought at the event but I had no idea what I was walking into. Now, after seeing it for the first time I know how to prepare and what to expect and I did enjoy the raffles for a chance to win things even though I'm never lucky in that way lol. Overall good first impression on my end


----------



## phase0

Watagump said:


> The CanJam crew is focused on their own stand alone shows now. The RMAF was affiliated with CanJam, now its called Headspace. So they still had a headphone area.



So is that like when someone gets fired and the press release is they want to explore something new and spend more time with their family?


----------



## Watagump

PoetOfTheKill said:


> Yeah I did see things were cheaper if bought at the event but I had no idea what I was walking into. Now, after seeing it for the first time I know how to prepare and what to expect and I did enjoy the raffles for a chance to win things even though I'm never lucky in that way lol. Overall good first impression on my end




Well, I was there with the best candy, so if you got some, you probably saw me.  Don't let these fools tell you otherwise, I am the candy master.


----------



## Watagump

phase0 said:


> So is that like when someone gets fired and the press release is they want to explore something new and spend more time with their family?




Sounds logical.


----------



## phase0

Part of why I dove into RMAF/Canjam was because it's local so I have to expend almost zero effort to get there. Chances of me traveling are much lower but never say never. On one hand I wonder with my tinnitus, if I should be avoiding pressing speakers against my ears? On the other hand with my tinnitus, if I can mask it with music maybe that makes it all a little more bearable.


----------



## PoetOfTheKill

Watagump said:


> Well, I was there with the best candy, so if you got some, you probably saw me.  Don't let these fools tell you otherwise, I am the candy master.



Candy? Hmmm ohhh were you one of the vendors? I Remember a couple with a mix bag of chocolate bars, crazy thing is ideas there for like 6 hours and totally forgot to eat or drink anything and at that specific vendor I got to try out the noble khan and got a piece of candy out of it which helped my low blood sugar. If that was you then thanks again lol


----------



## Watagump

PoetOfTheKill said:


> Candy? Hmmm ohhh were you one of the vendors? I Remember a couple with a mix bag of chocolate bars, crazy thing is ideas there for like 6 hours and totally forgot to eat or drink anything and at that specific vendor I got to try out the noble khan and got a piece of candy out of it which helped my low blood sugar. If that was you then thanks again lol




Yes that was me.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Cool. Maybe I'll go to Shenzhen, as long as civil war doesn't break out with Hong Kong by then. 
I'm wondering if I'll have to cancel November for Shanghai at this point. Haha!
Chicago, too? Man, y'all are killin' me.


----------



## joe

Darkestred said:


> Maybe a goal would be to out badge @third_eye



I think that's impossible, but I welcome all to try.


----------



## Darkestred

joe said:


> I think that's impossible, but I welcome all to try.



You guys are definitely time travelers - that's for sure.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> I think that's impossible, but I welcome all to try.




It is impossible, even if he didn't go, he can still be given badges.


----------



## Dipper Mouth

I wish there was more options in Europe. I guess the European community is a little bit second place :/


----------



## misteral201103

KcMsterpce said:


> Cool. Maybe I'll go to Shenzhen, as long as civil war doesn't break out with Hong Kong by then.
> I'm wondering if I'll have to cancel November for Shanghai at this point. Haha!
> Chicago, too? Man, y'all are killin' me.


In case you're genuinely concerned about Shanghai - we remain unaffected by the HK situation.


----------



## Makiah S

I'm excited to say can jam 2020 might be my first

 I love Chicago and I attend axpona every year it'll be nice to finally have a fully sponsored headfi organized event in the city!


----------



## raypin

Mm...Long live Canjam! And adding more cities will only help spread the gospel of headphones and expand our community.


----------



## Watagump

I am happy to see another U.S show was added, the Asian markets are so much larger. I thought when I spoke with someone from the CanJam team they said they might be adding to the over seas circuit.


----------



## LegionWolf

Can you sneak up to Bay Area after SoCal? I HATE the 405.....


----------



## buke9

I am so down for Chicago this is awesome news. I love SoCal but this is just so much closer and cheaper for me.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I am so down for Chicago this is awesome news. I love SoCal but this is just so much closer and cheaper for me.




SoCal is rough for me, the 10 minute drive is all city streets.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> SoCal is rough for me, the 10 minute drive is all city streets.


25 minutes and two Interstates I65 and I264 to the airport and then 4.5 hour flight (no direct flight to John Whayne airport from Louisville) but 4.5 hour drive to Chicago and the seat is way more comfortable in my car plus I can stop at Montana Mike’s for a good burger and beer on the way home.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> 25 minutes and two Interstates I65 and I264 to the airport and then 4.5 hour flight (no direct flight to John Whayne airport from Louisville) but 4.5 hour drive to Chicago and the seat is way more comfortable in my car plus I can stop at Montana Mike’s for a good burger and beer on the way home.




Look on the bright side, once you get here you get to flip me the bird.


----------



## Zachik

LegionWolf said:


> Can you sneak up to Bay Area after SoCal? I HATE the 405.....


I have already tried - we need more locals in the bay area to scream louder...


----------



## LegionWolf

Zachik said:


> I have already tried - we need more locals in the bay area to scream louder...



They should understand with Silicon Valley comes Silicon Valley $$

We like our toys.....


----------



## kdphan

It’ll be my 3rd canjam SoCal. 
Thinking about flying into NYC as well.


----------



## NovaFlyer

kdphan said:


> It’ll be my 3rd canjam SoCal.
> Thinking about flying into NYC as well.



CanJam NYC 2019 was my first and planning to attend in 2020  - easy trip up from DC on the train and being able to walk to everything while in NYC just added.  Also went to CanJam SoCal this year, the venue (Marriott Irvine) was awesome and plenty of good restaurants close by, but had to drive or Uber.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam NYC 2019 was my first and planning to attend in 2020  - easy trip up from DC on the train and being able to walk to everything while in NYC just added.  Also went to CanJam SoCal this year, the venue (Marriott Irvine) was awesome and plenty of good restaurants close by, but had to drive or Uber.


Don't forget @Watagump 's twizzlers, and The Counter burgers...


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Don't forget @Watagump 's twizzlers, and The Counter burgers...



No doubt, the burgers were great.  Unfortunately I will miss CanJam SoCal 2020 as I just booked a photo trip to the Alps.  Hopefully you and @Watagump will make it to CanJam NYC or CanJam Chicago next year.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> No doubt, the burgers were great.  Unfortunately I will miss CanJam SoCal 2020 as I just booked a photo trip to the Alps.  Hopefully you and @Watagump will make it to CanJam NYC or CanJam Chicago next year.




I have options that give me a high chance at being at both, just need to talk to Noble first, if they feel they don't need me, I can talk to Jack about working for them.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> I have options that give me a high chance at being at both, just need to talk to Noble first, if they feel they don't need me, I can talk to Jack about working for them.



Cool. I already have my room booked for NYC and will book Chicago rooms when the reservation window opens - can always cancel a few days prior if things don't work out.  I also have a room for Axpona.  Plenty of options for audio next year.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> No doubt, the burgers were great.  Unfortunately I will miss CanJam SoCal 2020 as I just booked a photo trip to the Alps.  Hopefully you and @Watagump will make it to CanJam NYC or CanJam Chicago next year.


Will try to attend NYC or Chicago (in addition to SoCal)... will start thinking about it soon...


----------



## al11588

Can't wait for canjam in 2020.


----------



## Watagump

Hey Ethan, I imagine our brothers to the north would love a CanJam show, is Canada doable?


----------



## KcMsterpce

I'll most likely do Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Singapore. Chicago, NY, or SoCal... maybe one of those three. 
Looking forward to walking around aimlessly and enjoying the friendly vibe!


----------



## buke9

KcMsterpce said:


> I'll most likely do Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Singapore. Chicago, NY, or SoCal... maybe one of those three.
> Looking forward to walking around aimlessly and enjoying the friendly vibe!


Chicago.


----------



## KcMsterpce

buke9 said:


> Chicago.


Hah!
I predict a stop by Chicago next year... but will it be the week of CanJam, or ZMFestivus? THAT is the question!


----------



## buke9

KcMsterpce said:


> Hah!
> I predict a stop by Chicago next year... but will it be the week of CanJam, or ZMFestivus? THAT is the question!


Yes that is the question will there be a ZMFestivus since CanJam will be at the same time as Festivus?


----------



## luisao

why do not organize a CanJam in Europe ?


----------



## Zachik

luisao said:


> why do not organize a CanJam in Europe ?


Good idea. Maybe in London - that would be fun...


----------



## luisao

Zachik said:


> Good idea. Maybe in London - that would be fun...


I said Europe but I meant EU after 31st of October 19....


----------



## Watagump

CanJam Hawaii, enough said.


----------



## raypin (Sep 25, 2019)

Mm.....CanJam Sydney! Love that city...maybe Sofitel Darling Harbour..........is the headfi community (Australia & NZ) large enough?


----------



## Demo3

Dang it... No CanJam RMAF again, hate the new venue.


----------



## alota

Only one canjam in E.U.. After brexit no camjam in E.U.


----------



## alota (Sep 28, 2019)

Dipper Mouth said:


> I wish there was more options in Europe. I guess the European community is a little bit second place :/


Why you think this? LOL
And people in E.U. spend a lot of money in this stuffs


----------



## avischiller

What happened to jude meansella is he ok why don't I see him anymore


----------



## Zachik

avischiller said:


> What happened to jude meansella is he ok why don't I see him anymore


I had the pleasure of chatting with @jude 4 days ago in Chicago (ZMFestivus).
He is definitely OK


----------



## avischiller

Thanks.


----------



## meringo

Need a Toronto CanJam  @jude


----------



## szore

Darkestred said:


> yaaaaaaa buddy.  I've been to all of the NYC Canjams.  Really looking forward to this year as i am ready to get into upper-end headphones.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## szore

I won the Aventho.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

raypin said:


> Mm.....CanJam Sydney! Love that city...maybe Sofitel Darling Harbour..........is the headfi community (Australia & NZ) large enough?


I'm in!


----------



## attmci

Watagump said:


> I am happy to see another U.S show was added, the Asian markets are so much larger. I thought when I spoke with someone from the CanJam team they said they might be adding to the over seas circuit.


Important for you guys. Seems they any use smartphone for music.


----------



## bronco1015

What no Denver again? That's to bad. maybe i'll give Chicago a go.


----------



## Watagump

bronco1015 said:


> What no Denver again? That's to bad. maybe i'll give Chicago a go.




CanJam is no longer affiliated with RMAF, the show is still going on but its called Headspace.


----------



## buke9

bronco1015 said:


> What no Denver again? That's to bad. maybe i'll give Chicago a go.


Well I did ask that question as why no RMAF to Ethan,Jude and Brian (Thrid_Eye,Jude and Axel Cloris) as they were setting at our table after ZMFestivus with my new friend @Zachik . They said they just didn’t have control over the space and RMAF would not let them do what they wanted to do and could not give them the flexibility to make it more headphone friendly as that was what I got from my discussion with them. While I like Denver I’m so much closer and love Chicago so I’m happy.


----------



## Watagump

We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.


There is a slim possibility that I might make it but not going to say just yet.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> There is a slim possibility that I might make it but not going to say just yet.




My plans are not set either, but I will be working on it, I am confident I will make it.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.





buke9 said:


> There is a slim possibility that I might make it but not going to say just yet.



Tough one: 
SoCal is closest to me (1 hour flight or 6-7 hour drive)... 
I would LOVE attending the new Chicago one! 

Maybe attend both??? If only one - I would prefer Chicago!


----------



## szore

Would any audiophiles like it if I tried to get discount "head-fi" tickets to performances at carnegie hall or the met for that weekend? I can start working on it...


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.


Again with the pizza, lol


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.



Found the ideal pizza for you!!! (note the Twizzlers )


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Again with the pizza, lol




I don't see the problem.  Now that I tried the place I wanted, we can explore other options.


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Found the ideal pizza for you!!! (note the Twizzlers )


Now you are just being an enabler ; )


----------



## AxelCloris

Says the (wonderful) man who brought York patties to ZMFestivus.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> Says the (wonderful) man who brought York patties to ZMFestivus.




Oh poor baby, did you go nuts and eat ONE?


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Oh poor baby, did you go nuts and eat ONE?


 Just have to say had more takers on the York’s than Twizzlers and yes Brian had more than one .


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Just have to say had more takers on the York’s than Twizzlers and yes Brian had more than one .




Had quite a few left over Yorks at SoCal. Just took them to the EE table on Sunday and they got destroyed.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Had quite a few left over Yorks at SoCal. Just took them to the EE table on Sunday and they got destroyed.


Just have to say I’m not a York guy but people seem to prefer them to Twizzlers and with you I find that revolting but it is what it is.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Just have to say I’m not a York guy but people seem to prefer them to Twizzlers and with you I find that revolting but it is what it is.




Its free candy, I bring stuff to try and make as many happy as I can and give them a little snack.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> We need to all show up to NY in 2020 and go pizza crazy, just saying.



Pizza and burgers, sounds great!  Joe's and The Counter, nothing fancy needed for me and definitely no Twizzlers or Skittles on my pizza.



Watagump said:


> My plans are not set either, but I will be working on it, I am confident I will make it.



Planning on NYC, already made hotel reservations  



Zachik said:


> Tough one:
> SoCal is closest to me (1 hour flight or 6-7 hour drive)...
> I would LOVE attending the new Chicago one!
> 
> Maybe attend both??? If only one - I would prefer Chicago!



Thinking about Chicago, haven't been there in years.  Unfortunately I won't make SoCal, already have another trip that same weekend.  I'll be the evil influence again, just attend both


----------



## Watagump

I just need to talk to Jack and get it worked out. If that happens, I will be at the EE booth.


----------



## attmci (Oct 25, 2019)

Watagump said:


> I just need to talk to Jack and get it worked out. If that happens, I will be at the EE booth.


Again?

How r u doing? Still in business? I mean those bean-shaped organs.


----------



## Watagump

attmci said:


> Again?
> 
> How r u doing? Still in business? I mean those bean-shaped organs.



Sup.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Oh poor baby, did you go nuts and eat ONE?


I had more than one! 



buke9 said:


> Just have to say I’m not a York guy but people seem to prefer them to Twizzlers and with you I find that revolting but it is what it is.


I would have a York over Twizzlers ANY day of the week! (including weekends and Festivus days)


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Thinking about Chicago, haven't been there in years. Unfortunately I won't make SoCal, already have another trip that same weekend. I'll be the evil influence again, just attend both


I might do both... Chicago being 1st priority actually!!
NYC unlikely - not a big fan of the big apple, and especially not in the winter!


----------



## joe

Apparently, I am the Anti-Zachik. I'm the exact opposite on the Twizzler/York war.

The Twizzler/York battle is very reminiscent of the churro/pretzel wars during the days of yore.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Apparently, I am the Anti-Zachik.


Always had a feeling I have my own super villain out there... Just like the unbreakable/glass duo... I guess now everyone know that it's Joe!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Always had a feeling I have my own super villain out there... Just like the unbreakable/glass duo... I guess now everyone know that it's Joe!



At least your team's 4-5-1, instead of 3-7.


----------



## Watagump

More Twizzlers got eaten than


Zachik said:


> I might do both... Chicago being 1st priority actually!!
> NYC unlikely - not a big fan of the big apple, and especially not in the winter!




NY RULES.


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> I might do both... Chicago being 1st priority actually!!
> NYC unlikely - not a big fan of the big apple, and especially not in the winter!


How could you not love NYC?


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> How could you not love NYC?



Or Twizzlers.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> At least your team's 4-5-1, instead of 3-7.


Started out 0-4... then, started actually playing to win!


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> NY RULES.


Rules what?! Biggest / busiest / noisiest - OK... 



szore said:


> How could you not love NYC?


Matter of taste...



Watagump said:


> Or Twizzlers.


Matter of *good* taste...


----------



## szore (Oct 25, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Rules what?! Biggest / busiest / noisiest - OK...
> 
> 
> Matter of taste...
> ...


I take a 40 minute subway ride from Brooklyn, go to Times Square station, go up, and see and talk to  people who have come from all over the world to be there. Another 40 minute ride and i'm home in bed watching Seinfeld.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I take a 40 minute subway ride from Brooklyn, go to Times Square station, go up, and see people who have come from all over the world to be there. Another 40 minute ride and i'm home in bed watching Seinfeld.




Brooklyn has pizza places I would love to try, too bad its 40 min away.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Brooklyn has pizza places I would love to try, too bad its 40 min away.


When I come to Canjam I'll bring you a couple of calzones...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> When I come to Canjam I'll bring you a couple of calzones...




I will let you lol.


----------



## AxelCloris

How does one sign up for this calzone delivery service?


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> How does one sign up for this calzone delivery service?




GrubHub or Doordash.


----------



## szore

AxelCloris said:


> How does one sign up for this calzone delivery service?


Im taking orders now!


----------



## buke9

Flight is booked so I’m going to New York .


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Flight is booked so I’m going to New York .




There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Watagump

The place I get my haircut had a bowl of candy today, yup, you guessed it, Twizzlers were part of the selection.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> The place I get my haircut had a bowl of candy today, yup, you guessed it, Twizzlers were part of the selection.



Apparently, your haircut place got security cameras... I managed to get footage of you just before (or is it after?!)...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Apparently, your haircut place got security cameras... I managed to get footage of you just before (or is it after?!)...




If those are your photshop skills, don't quit your day job.


----------



## third_eye

CanJam NYC thread and current exhibitor list is up: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2020-february-15-16-2020.918387/


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ok, the list is fine but you forget Prague


----------



## doctorjuggles

Deferenz said:


> I was checking out CanJam destinations last night and saw that Chicago was down for 2020. I’ll be at London in July next year and I’m in the process of trying to convince my wife that we are going to Chicago in October.



Do it! Fantastic city!


----------



## buke9

doctorjuggles said:


> Do it! Fantastic city!


@Deferenz Yep Chicago is a great city and only a 4.5 hour drive for me. Hitting NYC also can’t wait been awhile since I’ve been there.


----------



## Deferenz

at buke9 and doctorjuggles

Thanks guys, I have been to Chicago twice before and really enjoy the city. Visiting CanJam there would be great. As I'm in the UK I've just got to see if I can afford the cost to get there!


----------



## Laines

In going to canjam Singapore and really looking forward to it. I wonder if it's also possible to make purchase there at canjam or is it only look and try?


----------



## Deferenz

Laines said:


> In going to canjam Singapore and really looking forward to it. I wonder if it's also possible to make purchase there at canjam or is it only look and try?



You should be able to purchase things at the show. Certainly at London Canjam your could as I bought a few bits there. It depends on what stock the different exhibitors have bought with them. Even if they have no stock on hand, you should be able to place an order and make use of any show discounts they may have.


----------



## Shane D

third_eye said:


> CanJam NYC thread and current exhibitor list is up: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2020-february-15-16-2020.918387/



Might CanJam ever head to Canada? Toronto would good and Montreal would be even better.

Shane D


----------



## ScubaMan2017

buke9 said:


> @Deferenz Yep Chicago is a great city and only a 4.5 hour drive for me. Hitting NYC also can’t wait been awhile since I’ve been there.


Chicago meet. It'd be a 10-11h drive for me (from Toronto). I'll keep an eye on it...


----------



## ScubaMan2017

Shane D said:


> Might CanJam ever head to Canada? Toronto would good and Montreal would be even better.
> 
> Shane D


+1 (metric).  While I live in the centre of Canada (Toronto)... I think Montreal would be a better choice... They're significantly more hip than us.


----------



## Shane D

ScubaMan2017 said:


> +1 (metric).  While I live in the centre of Canada (Toronto)... I think Montreal would be a better choice... They're significantly more hip than us.



Agreed! And closer to home for me. I haven't been in Montreal in about 20 years. Would love an excuse to go back.

Shane D


----------



## adorable

Oh, No! With CA on Corona Lockdown for who knows how long, will SoCal CanJam 2020 survive? /^0^\


----------



## Deferenz

I was looking forward to CanJam London in July. I hope it can go ahead later in the year should things calm down by then. I don’t think it would surprise me though if everything was put on hold until the following year.


----------



## third_eye

adorable said:


> Oh, No! With CA on Corona Lockdown for who knows how long, will SoCal CanJam 2020 survive? /^0^\



CanJam SoCal 2020 is officially postponed until December 12-13! 



Deferenz said:


> I was looking forward to CanJam London in July. I hope it can go ahead later in the year should things calm down by then. I don’t think it would surprise me though if everything was put on hold until the following year.



We're monitoring the situation in London closely and are in contact with the hotel. We'll be making a decision on CanJam London within the next few weeks and will update the thread as soon as we do.


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> CanJam SoCal 2020 is officially postponed until December 12-13!


Ethan - what about CanJam Chicago? Still in Oct. 2020 for now?


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> Ethan - what about CanJam Chicago? Still in Oct. 2020 for now?



Yes, absolutely. We don't anticipate any schedule changes for Chicago for now.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE:* We hope that everyone is doing well and keeping safe during these challenging times. As we continue to monitor the current situation in coordination with our local CanJam venues, we've taken the decision to postpone CanJam London out to the new dates of *July 17-18, 2021*. We're hopeful that we'll be able to get back on track soon and will update again in June in case further schedule changes for 2020 are required.


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE:* We hope that everyone is doing well and keeping safe during these challenging times. As we continue to monitor the current situation in coordination with our local CanJam venues, we've taken the decision to postpone CanJam London out to the new dates of *July 17-18, 2021*. We're hopeful that we'll be able to get back on track soon and will update again in June in case further schedule changes for 2020 are required.


Wow.  I read this morning that Germany cancelled Oktoberfest, and I think cancellations for many events will continue the rest of the year.

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Very disappointed as I was really looking forward to attending following last year’s excellent show and I’m sure loads more of us are gutted considering it was a light at the end of the current tunnel, but I can’t say I’m at all surprised and I totally get the reasoning. You’re doing the right thing regardless of how disappointed we’ll all be, I hope this doesn’t hit our hobby too hard


----------



## Deferenz

Likewise I am sad that London 2020 is not going ahead. It was one of the highlights of my year and something I really look forward to. I completely understand though why it has been cancelled. There is lots of uncertainty ahead, and with the UK government suggesting a possible longer lockdown and distancing, we really do not know how long we will be like this.


----------



## Audio Addict

I  am hopeful but not too optimistic that CanJam Chicago will happen but I have gone ahead and purchased my ticket 👍👍


----------



## buke9

Audio Addict said:


> I  am hopeful but not too optimistic that CanJam Chicago will happen but I have gone ahead and purchased my ticket 👍👍


Me too but I’m holding off on buying a ticket just yet. I really want it to be held though.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Me too but I’m holding off on buying a ticket just yet. I really want it to be held though.



Same here, hoping for Chicago and SoCal.


----------



## SteveM324

Until a vaccine and/or a cure has been developed, I won’t be going to any CanJam, or any other large social gathering such as sporting events, concerts; etc. Imo, the risk is far greater than the reward.  I might be in the minority here but so be it.


----------



## saidentary

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE:* We hope that everyone is doing well and keeping safe during these challenging times. As we continue to monitor the current situation in coordination with our local CanJam venues, we've taken the decision to postpone CanJam London out to the new dates of *July 17-18, 2021*. We're hopeful that we'll be able to get back on track soon and will update again in June in case further schedule changes for 2020 are required.


So is the Chicago event still going to proceed?  If so, where can I find a list of exhibitors?  Also, putting on headphones etc, there would almost have to be disposable covers for the ear pads, or something similar, correct?  What I'm asking is what sort of precautions will be in place?



SteveM324 said:


> Until a vaccine and/or a cure has been developed, I won’t be going to any CanJam, or any other large social gathering such as sporting events, concerts; etc. Imo, the risk is far greater than the reward.  I might be in the minority here but so be it.


I'm pretty much thinking this is very prudent.  Would love to attend, but not worth the potential risk at this time, imo also.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:*
We're hoping that everyone is doing well and are eagerly looking forward to being able to get back on track again soon. After several weeks of consultation together with our event venues, we will be rescheduling our Singapore, Shenzhen, and Chicago event dates as follows:

*CanJam Singapore* (originally August 29-30, 2020) is now scheduled for *March 27-28, 2021*
*CanJam Shenzhen* (originally September 5-6, 2020) is now scheduled for *April 3-4, 2021*
*CanJam Chicago* (originally October 10-11, 2020) is now scheduled for *June 19-20, 2021*

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates. *CanJam Shanghai* (November 7–8, 2020) and *CanJam SoCal* (December 12-13, 2020) are on track to proceed as scheduled. We’re looking forward to seeing everyone again later this year and in 2021!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jun 2, 2020)

third_eye said:


> *Update:*
> We're hoping that everyone is doing well and are eagerly looking forward to being able to get back on track again soon. After several weeks of consultation together with our event venues, we will be rescheduling our Singapore, Shenzhen, and Chicago event dates as follows:
> 
> *CanJam Singapore* (originally August 29-30, 2020) is now scheduled for *March 27-28, 2021*
> ...



Tough decision and completely understand.  Just want to vent and say it sucks that Chicago got rolled to next June, was really looking forward to Chicago in the Fall and seeing some friends there.  Keeping fingers crossed for SoCal in Dec. 

Hope everyone is healthy, staying safe and listening to great music with great gear.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE:* We hope everyone has had a good and safe summer! While we were really hoping to be able to proceed with our remaining 2020 shows in Shanghai and SoCal, we've made the decision to postpone both shows until next year due to the continued uncertainty, and under advisement of our local hotel venues. Here is the full 2021 schedule along with the newly scheduled dates for CanJam Shanghai and CanJam SoCal in 2021.


----------



## misteral201103

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE:* We hope everyone has had a good and safe summer! While we were really hoping to be able to proceed with our remaining 2020 shows in Shanghai and SoCal, we've made the decision to postpone both shows until next year due to the continued uncertainty, and under advisement of our local hotel venues. Here is the full 2021 schedule along with the newly scheduled dates for CanJam Shanghai and CanJam SoCal in 2021.


Obviously a bit disappointing. Also obviously the right choice given the circumstances. Be well and stay safe, I'll be there in Shanghai in 2021!


----------



## Skyediver

Here's hoping that things can get back on track in 2021!  Tentatively planning for NYC in Feb.


----------



## sola

Looking forward for socal 2021!


----------



## Watagump

I can see NYC not happening, its a little over 4 months away and things are still bad in NY.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I can see NYC not happening, its a little over 4 months away and things are still bad in NY.


Stop saying that!!!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Stop saying that!!!




Don't talk back to me kid.


----------



## Watagump

Damn.


----------



## Darkestred

Watagump said:


> I can see NYC not happening, its a little over 4 months away and things are still bad in NY.



How would this even work? How many people will be allowed in. I dont see February having an easing of restrictions. I'm probably skipping canjam this year and only because i have older parents and one with a heart condition whom i see frequently.


----------



## Watagump

Darkestred said:


> How would this even work? How many people will be allowed in. I dont see February having an easing of restrictions. I'm probably skipping canjam this year and only because i have older parents and one with a heart condition whom i see frequently.




There are several reasons why it wont work. One of the other things people go to the shows is to do things after the show ends. With things still being closed down, what would be the point of going? Just enjoying the show and then going to sit in a hotel room, not my idea of fun.


----------



## Darkestred

Watagump said:


> There are several reasons why it wont work. One of the other things people go to the shows is to do things after the show ends. With things still being closed down, what would be the point of going? Just enjoying the show and then going to sit in a hotel room, not my idea of fun.



Yeah. Its no bueno all around. Id imagine if CJ: NYC happens there will be a wait to enter or some sort of time frame you can schedule.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

June 19-20, 2021. Chicago, Illinois. I sincerely hope these some webcasting going on there. Heck, I’d even pay a bit for that access. For... what... $50 USD... have a virtual tour of the exhibition? Both days? Would that admission help  Head-Fi break even on the event? Just tossing numbers around....


----------



## rev92

Is the NY happening? If yes need to organize and plan stuff right now


----------



## Watagump

rev92 said:


> Is the NY happening? If yes need to organize and plan stuff right now




I am going with no, but that's just a guess.


----------



## fiiom11pro

see you 2nd canjam people. to everyone I encourage you to join. If you're a bit far then get a ticket. It's worth it...


----------



## miketlse

Just trying to introduce some reality into the thread. With lockdown 2 underway, dealers having to close physical shops, and small manufacturers having to suspend activities - canjams just represent opportunities to incur costs publicising devices that may not be available for another 12 months. This is unfortunate for everyone, but get real and 'grin and bear it'. Postponing canjams means that your wallets have another year to recover.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I am planning a trip to the East Coast and wondered if CanJam New York 2021 was still on.  Anyone know?    You can still purchase tickets on the website.


----------



## Watagump

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am planning a trip to the East Coast and wondered if CanJam New York 2021 was still on.  Anyone know?    You can still purchase tickets on the website.




I am pretty sure they have a 14 day quarantine for people going to the state. So I don't know how the show can happen, unless I am wrong about the quarantine.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 10, 2020)

Watagump said:


> I am pretty sure they have a 14 day quarantine for people going to the state. So I don't know how the show can happen, unless I am wrong about the quarantine.


I looked it up.  I thought they relaxed that requirement, but their website seems to indicate not really.

https://coronavirus.health.ny.gov/covid-19-travel-advisory

You can test out which is something similar to what we have in Hawaii, but you still must quarantine for 3 days and then get a second test.  So that makes it a showstopper for me.   I'm not going.


----------



## Watagump

Flights are mega cheap, it might of made me go just to get back to NY. Its funny, when I checked the seating option it showed 17 seats were taken. I thought this cant be right, no one is travelling there. Then I looked at flights coming back and the exact pattern of seats are not available, so I think its just seats that cant be bought, if they really have flights going there.


----------



## third_eye (Dec 14, 2020)

*Update:*
We hope everyone is doing well and are looking forward to a better 2021! There are two schedule changes for now:

CanJam NYC (originally scheduled February 20-21, 2021) is postponed until *February 26-27, 2022*
CanJam SoCal (originally scheduled September 11-12, 2021) has been pushed back two weeks and is now scheduled for *September 25-26, 2021*

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates. We will be updating again in January and are looking forward to seeing everyone again soon!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> CanJam SoCal (originally scheduled September 11-12, 2021) has been pushed back two weeks and is now scheduled for *September 25-26, 2021*


So... I guess I should plan on arriving at original date, and self quarantine for 2 weeks until the new date? Perfect!    

On a more serious note, fingers crossed for CanJam SoCal happening in 2021


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> So... I guess I should plan on arriving at original date, and self quarantine for 2 weeks until the new date? Perfect!
> 
> On a more serious note, fingers crossed for CanJam SoCal happening in 2021




Start walking today, you should arrive just in time.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Start walking today, you should arrive just in time.


I can do it in a month!  No need to start walking just yet...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I can do it in a month!  No need to start walking just yet...



Might take longer due to Newsome's restrictions based on science.


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> *Update:*
> We hope everyone is doing well and are looking forward to a better 2021! There are two schedule changes for now:
> 
> CanJam NYC (originally scheduled February 20-21, 2021) is postponed until *February 26-27, 2022*
> ...



It’s likely SoCal will be good to go next year since most everyone should be vaccinated by late September. I’ll be there ...


----------



## nightaurora

As someone who lives in NYC I am both glad (that they cancelled it so that random out of state people aren't flying in thinking everything is a-ok) and sad that it isn't happening. Would have loved to try out a whole bunch of "summit-fi" stuff.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:*
We hope everyone is doing well and Happy New Year! With the start of the vaccine rollout, we're optimistic that CanJam can get back on track later this year. Please note the following two schedule changes and stay tuned for further updates.

*CanJam Singapore 2021* (originally scheduled March 27-28) is postponed until *August 21-22, 2021*
*CanJam Shenzhen 2021* (originally scheduled April 3-4) is postponed until *August 28-29, 2021*

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates. We're looking forward to seeing everyone again soon!


----------



## iMongui

We need a CanJam for spanish speakers, i can be the manager for one here in Spain


----------



## fjlabs

Praying that we're going to be on track for Chicago!


----------



## buke9

fjlabs said:


> Praying that we're going to be on track for Chicago!


I’m with you.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> I’m with you.



I already have room reservations.  Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I already have room reservations.  Keeping fingers crossed


Maybe I should book a room, too. Just in case it actually happens...


----------



## Watagump

Hmm, Deep Dish Pizza in June, sounds delicious.


----------



## AxelCloris

Let's be honest, Chicago pizza is fricking amazing - regardless of the season.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> Let's be honest, Chicago pizza is fricking amazing - regardless of the season.




I still prefer NY style, I did like the Cheese Curds a lot we got when I was in Chicago for Axpona.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> I still prefer NY style, I did like the Cheese Curds a lot we got when I was in Chicago for Axpona.



Gotta go north for the best ones: Wisconsin. Yum. I'm looking forward to my next trip there for curds.


----------



## szore

AxelCloris said:


> Let's be honest, Chicago pizza is fricking amazing - regardless of the season.


Deep dish pie is no joke.


----------



## AngryTank

Call me stupid but where do I go to buy tickets for next years NYC?


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Let's be honest, Chicago pizza is fricking amazing - regardless of the season.





Watagump said:


> I still prefer NY style, I did like the Cheese Curds a lot we got when I was in Chicago for Axpona.





joe said:


> Gotta go north for the best ones: Wisconsin. Yum. I'm looking forward to my next trip there for curds.


Once I can hang with you guys safely again - I do not even care about the food anymore... Thank you 2020...


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> Gotta go north for the best ones: Wisconsin. Yum. I'm looking forward to my next trip there for curds.



You mean go to a state that's known for their cheese? Here in SoCal, we are known for our Twizzlers.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> You mean go to a state that's known for their cheese? Here in SoCal, we are known for our Twizzlers.



It's not that far to cross that border, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Watagump said:


> You mean go to a state that's known for their cheese? Here in SoCal, we are known for our Twizzlers.



SoCal twizzlers are best twizzlers.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Here in SoCal, we are known for our Twizzlers.


I guess that is the reason you do not see me south of Paso Robles...


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Once I can hang with you guys safely again - I do not even care about the food anymore... Thank you 2020...


But still food.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

AxelCloris said:


> But still food.



More BBQ next time.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> It's not that far to cross that border, is all I'm saying.




Okay about how far is not far.


----------



## joe

I mean, it's not walking distance....


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I guess that is the reason you do not see me south of Paso Robles...



You must come to the dark side, accept your fate.


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> I already have room reservations.  Keeping fingers crossed


Yep my fingers are crossed s well. If it happens I will be there for sure.



Zachik said:


> Once I can hang with you guys safely again - I do not even care about the food anymore... Thank you 2020...


Yes will nice to see all of you again.


----------



## NovaFlyer

I can already hear @Zachik saying "I told you so" about the ZMF Vérité Open.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I can already hear @Zachik saying "I told you so" about the ZMF Vérité Open.


Yup! 
One of my personal goals for next CanJam (wherever and whenever it is) - audition the Legend X. We both know what happened last time, when I auditioned the Bravado...


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Maybe I should book a room, too. Just in case it actually happens...



Maybe even find a decent room rate.  The cheapest I found was $379 a night for cancellable reservations, a little cheaper if you want a non-refundable reservation, which I do not recommend.  If you have AAA, that rate is $359.  Don't know what deal CanJam will get for attendees.



Zachik said:


> Yup!
> One of my personal goals for next CanJam (wherever and whenever it is) - audition the Legend X. We both know what happened last time, when I auditioned the Bravado...



They already have your impressions, I would just go head and order the LX during their next sale, probably around Memorial Day.  Just saying....


----------



## Watagump

By the time June rolls around, the CDC will recommend wearing 12 masks, so be ready for that.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> They already have your impressions, I would just go head and order the LX during their next sale, probably around Memorial Day.  Just saying....


I almost did on BF 2020... Since it is somewhat of a PITA to insert / remove CIEMs, and since I will never travel with the expensive LX (so for home use only) - I figured I would throw a challenge at the EE guys:
Help me find eartips that actually work well for my ears, and I will buy a universal LX.
(will do that early on, before my ears get abused by a whole day of auditioning IEMs...)


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Yup!
> One of my personal goals for next CanJam (wherever and whenever it is) - audition the Legend X. We both know what happened last time, when I auditioned the Bravado...


Wait till you find out about their new MKII models...


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Wait till you find out about their new MKII models...


I am tracking the EE thread, so I know about them... So far, there is no MK2 for the LX.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Zachik said:


> Yup!
> One of my personal goals for next CanJam (wherever and whenever it is) - audition the Legend X. We both know what happened last time, when I auditioned the Bravado...



Always a great time with the Empire Ears booth with @Jack Vang! The Legend X is a beast and truly a legendary IEM.


----------



## buke9

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Always a great time with the Empire Ears booth with @Jack Vang! The Legend X is a beast and truly a legendary IEM.


I’m just ready for any CanJam going on a year since I’ve seen my friends.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

buke9 said:


> I’m just ready for any CanJam going on a year since I’ve seen my friends.



Amen to that! It's been too long!


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> I’m just ready for any CanJam going on a year since I’ve seen my friends *and @Watagump *


Corrected it for you...


----------



## Ohmboy

Really hope the London CanJam gig goes ahead this year 🤞as like pretty much everyone else's was 
cancelled due to you know what 😢 at least our tickets have been rolled over to this years event 😃👍


----------



## third_eye

*Update:*
We hope everyone is having a good and safe start to 2021! With encouraging news on vaccines and the gradual lifting of travel and meeting restrictions beginning to take place around the world, we're optimistic about getting on track during the second half of the year. In the meantime, please note the following schedule changes:

*CanJam London 2021* (originally scheduled for July 17-18, 2021) has been pushed back a few months and will now take place on *October 23-24, 2021*
*CanJam Chicago 2021* (originally scheduled for June 19-20, 2021) has been postponed until *June 18-19, 2022*

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates. We're looking forward to seeing everyone again very soon!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

third_eye said:


> *Update:*
> We hope everyone is having a good and safe start to 2021! With encouraging news on vaccines and the gradual lifting of travel and meeting restrictions beginning to take place around the world, we're optimistic about getting on track during the second half of the year. In the meantime, please note the following schedule changes:
> 
> *CanJam London 2021* (originally scheduled for July 17-18, 2021) has been pushed back a few months and will now take place on *October 23-24, 2021*
> ...



Thank you guys for being so on top of the world's situation at large!

Looking forward to seeing you sooner than later at the next show.


----------



## doctorjuggles

third_eye said:


> *CanJam London 2021* (originally scheduled for July 17-18, 2021) has been pushed back a few months and will now take place on *October 23-24, 2021*


Delayed but still happening!! I'll take it. Great news


----------



## Evshrug

Was really looking forward to Chicago! But if the time isn’t right yet, then it’s not right yet. Thanks for giving as much advanced notice as possible, and thankfully airlines are pretty forgiving/flexible right now.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Was looking forward to Chicago this year.  But things are looking good for SoCal in Sept, even went ahead and made hotel reservations.    With the push of London to Oct, I may decide to attend that CanJam as well.  Got to travel some this year


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, I’ve really gotta get out more 😂


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll have to wait longer to get my Pequod's again, but that'll make the experience so much better when it's finally sitting in front of me. And June is a great time of year to be there. Folks might want to check out some of the nearby attractions like Navy Pier, the Bean, and the myriad parks in the area.

Next stop, Singapore!


----------



## buke9

I was so hoping Chicago would happen this year . If things change London is a maybe. I just need some CanJam.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I was so hoping Chicago would happen this year . If things change London is a maybe. I just need some CanJam.




SoCal, fool.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> I was so hoping Chicago would happen this year . If things change London is a maybe. I just need some CanJam.


CanJam, fish n'chips and a good pint!  SoCal is looking good too...but Twizzlers instead of fish n'chips.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam, fish n'chips and a good pint!  SoCal is looking good too...but Twizzlers instead of fish n'chips.




I know the owner of an H Salt Fish And Chips, its not really far from me. Its about the only seafood I like.


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> but Twizzlers instead of fish n'chips.


What devil conceived that trade-off?

Oh, Watagump. Now things make sense.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> What devil conceived that trade-off?
> 
> Oh, Watagump. Now things make sense.




Just a sample of my power, sup Brian.


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> What devil conceived that trade-off?
> 
> Oh, Watagump. Now things make sense.


Who else but the Twizzler King of SoCal himself...  @Watagump


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Who else but the Twizzler King of SoCal himself...  @Watagump




Only way I could get king status.


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam, fish n'chips and a good pint!  SoCal is looking good too...but Twizzlers instead of fish n'chips.


Yep sounds good will just have to see how things shake out just got my first jab a couple of days ago.



Watagump said:


> SoCal, fool.


Who knows. Just might happen .


----------



## Marutks

I want to go to London CanJam.


----------



## walakalulu

Marutks said:


> I want to go to London CanJam.


I think there’s a good chance it’ll go ahead given the vaccination situation in the UK.


----------



## doctorjuggles

I'm going even if I have to wear 4 N95 masks on top of each other!


----------



## Pixelpopper

Hopefully London will happen, all is looking very promising but social distancing may present a few problems...Everywhere.


----------



## Deferenz

So far things appear to be going well for England gradually coming out of lockdown. Early days yet of course, but I just hope things continues in a positive way.  If it does then we may just get London Canjam later this year as planned (fingers crossed!)


----------



## stx1998

Really excited about the Canjam Shanghai and Shenzhen this year. I hope there will be a quiet sound proof room so I will be able to properly demo the gears.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Update:*
Hope everyone is doing well! We're pleased to announce that *CanJam SoCal 2021* and *CanJam London 2021* are on track to take place in *September* and *October*! These will be the first CanJam shows to take place since early 2020 and we're beyond excited to finally be able to see everyone again! 

In the meantime, please note the following schedule changes:

*CanJam Singapore* (currently scheduled for August 21-22, 2021) is rescheduled to April 2-3, 2022.
*CanJam Shenzhen* (currently scheduled for August 28-29, 2021) is rescheduled to April 9-10, 2022.

All pre-purchased tickets are valid for the new show dates. We look forward to seeing everyone again very soon and stay tuned for further updates over the summer! #CanJam #HeadFi #ListenLikeNeverBefore


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Thanks for the update.    The postponement of Singapore and Shenzen might bode well for SoCal.    Cooped up audiophiles might want to make the flight to California to see what's been happening in the last year and a half.


----------



## Victory112

This will be my first CanJam, so I'm rather ignorant of the usual health and safety precautions CanJam has performed in years prior to last year. That being said, will there be any extra precautions in CanJam's organization in relation to COVID? Thank you in advance.


----------



## third_eye

Victory112 said:


> This will be my first CanJam, so I'm rather ignorant of the usual health and safety precautions CanJam has performed in years prior to last year. That being said, will there be any extra precautions in CanJam's organization in relation to COVID? Thank you in advance.



We'll be following all safety guidelines and procedures as prescribed by the hotel venues. Please stay tuned to the threads as we'll update everyone once we receive this information, and as we get closer to the show dates.


----------



## raypin

Mm…still unvaccinated but soon. Once I am done, I am also beyond excited to attend Canjam Singapore 2022.


----------



## asifur

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Update:*
> Hope everyone is doing well! We're pleased to announce that *CanJam SoCal 2021* and *CanJam London 2021* are on track to take place in *September* and *October*! These will be the first CanJam shows to take place since early 2020 and we're beyond excited to finally be able to see everyone again!
> 
> In the meantime, please note the following schedule changes:
> ...


would be great i guess...

Any way to join this online?

Otherwise as I'm not from any of the locations I will miss this great event i guess


----------



## Tanalasta

We always miss out in Australia ... unfortunately with borders closed, it's unlikely we'll be able to travel. Looking forward to the update(s) as they come along


----------



## bronco1015

Seriously thinking about hopping the pond and heading to CanJam london!
Haven't been to one since RMAF 2017.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Will there be a separate London thread for this year's CanJam, @third_eye, or just one for the impressions?


----------



## third_eye

doctorjuggles said:


> Will there be a separate London thread for this year's CanJam, @third_eye, or just one for the impressions?



We'll be posting an update on CanJam London in the next couple days.


----------



## Another Audiophile

I was checking out to buy tickets for the London event but there are very few listed exhibitors. Anybody knows if that's the complete list of exhibitors in canjam's website?


----------



## Imusicman

Another Audiophile said:


> I was checking out to buy tickets for the London event but there are very few listed exhibitors. Anybody knows if that's the complete list of exhibitors in canjam's website?


I haven’t seen one as yet. I’m going to wait and see who’s exhibiting before committing. The last one I attended was the least supported IMHO with exception of Focal who’s set up dominated the event.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Imusicman said:


> I haven’t seen one as yet. I’m going to wait and see who’s exhibiting before committing. The last one I attended was the least supported IMHO with exception of Focal who’s set up dominated the event.


I don't see many exhibitors in the website. If that's the list then I will not bother going.


----------



## walakalulu

The London bash has vanished from the Canjam global website and only shows a 2022 date.  Bummer!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

walakalulu said:


> The London bash has vanished from the Canjam global website and only shows a 2022 date.  Bummer!


Bummer.  I hope SoCal still happens.   The Delta variant is hammering the USA right now.   Hawaii was down to less than 50 new cases a day until Delta took hold.   Now, we are expecting to see a peak over 1000 cases a day by October.    We are stuck at around 61% of the total population vaccinated.   So now, vaccine mandates are going into effect and the people are pushing back.   Ugh.   This looks like it is going to continue.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Update:*
We are looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal 2021, coming up on September 25-26 at the Irvine Marriott in Orange County, California! This will be the first CanJam show to take place since early 2020 and we're beyond excited to finally be able to see everyone again in person!

In the meantime, we have a schedule update for the remaining 2021 shows. As the current international travel situation remains challenging, we have made the decision, in consultation with our event venues, to postpone our remaining 2021 shows in London and Shanghai to 2022. Please note the following schedule changes:

*CanJam London*(currently scheduled October 23-24, 2021) is rescheduled to *July 30-31, 2022.
CanJam Shanghai*(currently scheduled December 4-5, 2021) is rescheduled to *December 3-4, 2022.*

All pre-purchased tickets are valid for the new show dates. We look forward to seeing everyone again soon and stay tuned for further updates!


----------



## Another Audiophile

more like canceled this year rather rescheduled.


----------



## Deferenz

London Canjam was going to be the highlight of the year for me. I’m really sad to hear that it’s not going to happen in 2021. 🥲☹️😭


----------



## Purplezorz

Sad times :'( 
Another CanJam-Less year in the UK </3
But...no point crying over spilt milk.
Looking forward to the next one and hope it's bigger and better than ever before :')


----------



## NovaFlyer

Purplezorz said:


> Sad times :'(
> Another CanJam-Less year in the UK </3
> But...no point crying over spilt milk.
> Looking forward to the next one and hope it's bigger and better than ever before :')


Yes, disappointing for the short term, but here's to the 2022 London CanJam.  Been a few years since I've been to London and this is a another great reason to make it back.


----------



## shadewalken

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Update:*
> We are looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal 2021, coming up on September 25-26 at the Irvine Marriott in Orange County, California! This will be the first CanJam show to take place since early 2020 and we're beyond excited to finally be able to see everyone again in person!
> 
> In the meantime, we have a schedule update for the remaining 2021 shows. As the current international travel situation remains challenging, we have made the decision, in consultation with our event venues, to postpone our remaining 2021 shows in London and Shanghai to 2022. Please note the following schedule changes:
> ...


Dam, this was my first CanJam


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Singapore to freeze new ticket sales for quarantine-free arrivals​
https://www.reuters.com/world/asia-...cket-sales-quarantine-free-travel-2021-12-22/

Hopefully this will lift in time for CanJam Singapore and won't effect CanJam New York.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Hopefully this will lift in time for CanJam Singapore and won't effect CanJam New York.



Somebody's caught the CanJam bug!  🤣


----------



## Evshrug (Dec 27, 2021)

warrenpchi said:


> Somebody's caught the CanJam bug!  🤣


So says the guy with literally 21 CanJam badges so far!
I’m still hopefull for CanJam NYC, and London this summer. Need to get my booster.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## d2k5000

Just checking for updates on the Chicago Canjam. Are there going to be any hotel deals for the Chicago Marriot Marquis? If so, when will the deals become available, and what will the prices be for a room?

Thanks


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Flights and rooms booked. see you all there! iFi will not be having a booth, just me and a few teammates!


----------



## third_eye

d2k5000 said:


> Just checking for updates on the Chicago Canjam. Are there going to be any hotel deals for the Chicago Marriot Marquis? If so, when will the deals become available, and what will the prices be for a room?



Yes, we will have rates for CanJam Chicago. Stay tuned, we'll be starting the Chicago thread after CanJam NYC.


----------



## fiiom11pro

third_eye said:


> Yes, we will have rates for CanJam Chicago. Stay tuned, we'll be starting the Chicago thread after CanJam NYC.


do we have discount rates also on Marriot New York?

I need to reserve now if there is still available. Thanks.


----------



## joe

fiiom11pro said:


> do we have discount rates also on Marriot New York?
> 
> I need to reserve now if there is still available. Thanks.


There's info and a link here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2022-february-26-27-2022.960696/post-16667061


----------



## fiiom11pro

joe said:


> There's info and a link here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2022-february-26-27-2022.960696/post-16667061


thanks sir


----------



## KG Jag

Starting to think and perhaps make some travel reservations for the 2022 CanJam SoCal slated for Sept. 17-18 at the same location as last year.  Any thread, news, info on this end of the summer gathering?


----------



## Purr~Prawn

Dear audio friends, I may missed something, but I cannot find the full list of manufacturers that’ll attend CanJam London in July. Fingers crossed for Thieaudio and Moondrop.

Are they still deciding or the list is already published but I just missed it somehow?

On a similar note, how can I get one this CanJam badges under the profile name?

Sorry for annoying basic questions but I must know.

Cheers


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Purr~Prawn said:


> Dear audio friends, I may missed something, but I cannot find the full list of manufacturers that’ll attend CanJam London in July. Fingers crossed for Thieaudio and Moondrop.
> 
> Are they still deciding or the list is already published but I just missed it somehow?
> 
> ...



The London exhibitor list has not been announced yet. It will likely be announced after Chicago is complete. 

You get the badge after you attend a show. You can reach out to one of the admins here with proof of attendance and they will give the relevant badge on your profile to you.


----------



## Purr~Prawn

Sebastien Chiu said:


> The London exhibitor list has not been announced yet. It will likely be announced after Chicago is complete.
> 
> You get the badge after you attend a show. You can reach out to one of the admins here with proof of attendance and they will give the relevant badge on your profile to you.



You’re just golden Sebastian!

Thank you


----------



## misteral201103

Is Shanghai still on for this year? Or "wait and see"? Or flat out cancelled?


----------



## third_eye

misteral201103 said:


> Is Shanghai still on for this year? Or "wait and see"? Or flat out cancelled?



This is a "wait and see" for the moment. Let's hope things start to get better soon.


----------



## misteral201103

third_eye said:


> This is a "wait and see" for the moment. Let's hope things start to get better soon.


That's great, the best I could hope for given the circumstances. Thank you!!!


----------



## third_eye

*Update – CanJam Show Passes*
We would like to give everyone advance notice that effective May 10, 2022, there will be a price increase for 2022 CanJam Show Passes purchased online and at the door. 
The new pricing will be as follows:

Chicago, SoCal – Weekend Pass $40, Single Day Pass $30
London – Weekend Pass £30, Single Day Pass £20

Please note that all previously purchased show passes are still valid, and the current pricing structure is in effect through *May 9, 2022*. The new pricing will go into effect on *May 10, 2022,* for all passes purchased on and after May 10. Click here to purchase your show passes.

We look forward to seeing you at CanJam in 2022!


----------



## Clive101

Any idea what the face covering rules are at these shows ?


----------



## third_eye

Clive101 said:


> Any idea what the face covering rules are at these shows ?



At the moment, there are no mask requirements for the Chicago, London, and SoCal shows, all optional.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> At the moment, there are no mask requirements for the Chicago, London, and SoCal shows, all optional.



I have a coffee requirement, so you'll probably see a latte stuck to my face much of the time.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Three years in the making. I can't wait for the London show!


----------



## Deferenz

30 July London - I’m so looking forward to this 👍😃


----------



## Clive101

third_eye said:


> At the moment, there are no mask requirements for the Chicago, London, and SoCal shows, all optional.


Trying to purchase tickets for London before the price increase but password reset does not work and unable as I have a user account with my email account as all ready registered,  so unable in making a purchase.
Any help ?


----------



## third_eye

Clive101 said:


> Trying to purchase tickets for London before the price increase but password reset does not work and unable as I have a user account with my email account as all ready registered,  so unable in making a purchase.
> Any help ?



Please send me an email to ethan@canjam.org


----------



## PankajBihari (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello all, I just bought tickets for the London show. My first Canjam ever, so exited! I just did not receive my tickets of any order confirmation by email. Does this normaly take a while? It's been a couple of hours.

Edit: I just received my order confirmation and a reassuring email from Ethan!


----------



## third_eye

PankajBihari said:


> Hello all, I just bought tickets for the London show. My first Canjam ever, so exited! I just did not receive my tickets of any order confirmation by email. Does this normaly take a while? It's been a couple of hours.


Please PM or send an email to ethan@canjam.org with your details. See you in London!


----------



## PankajBihari

third_eye said:


> Please PM or send an email to ethan@canjam.org with your details. See you in London!


Thanks! Just sent you an email!


----------



## Purplezorz

Happy Canjam is finally returning to the UK.
Can we get someone to talk to the Beyerdynamic reps and have them bring the T series this year? It's never present at their booths


----------



## jp11801

Hi any word on the 2023 schedule? I'm going to be freed up a bit and able to travel more.


----------



## jp11801

jp11801 said:


> Hi any word on the 2023 schedule? I'm going to be freed up a bit and able to travel more.


----------



## joe

Sooooooooooooooooon.


----------



## jp11801

Excited to attend a few this year.


----------



## misteral201103

What's the current thinking on Shanghai this year? Possible? Possible but with a limited range of companies? Impossible due to visa issues?


----------



## audionewbi

Hi, any updates on next year Singapore canjam?


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## KG Jag

Well partners, it looks like we have a 2023 Lone Star landing.


----------



## aaf evo

warrenpchi said:


>



Let’s gooooo Texas finally gets some love 😎


----------



## tiagopinto

warrenpchi said:


>



Wow, new schedule with yet another US city added. I’m not against it, I just hoped another city in Europe would be added as you already had three out of five, now four out of six. Even another city in Asia would make more sense, even if further away from me.

On the other hand, congratulations for adding a new city, wherever it is. It’s a good sign. A sign the work you’ve been putting in is of quality and a sign the market is wanting more.

I’m too far anyway, but I’ll keep dreaming about London, which is, at least, a little bit closer...

Cheers to all the team!


----------



## james93

Great to see Chicago area is still on the list, we'll be there in Schaumburg.


----------



## third_eye

Let's head over to the CanJam 2023 thread!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-global-2023-general.965254/


----------

